# Low Cost Fursuit?



## SolarFox (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi everyone!
This is my first thread on here so sorry if I messed up somehow. Im really wanting to go to Anthrocon this year but I dont want to go without a fursuit. I tried making my own but ended up wasting $70 on fabric that I messed up on. Im wondering where/who I can buy a cheap fursuit from? Ive looked on furbuy and furbid and I didnt see any full fursuits within my price range. I can spend up to $200. It would be best if the fursuit was a fox but any will do.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 5, 2010)

I got mine from ebay, its really cheap looking though, I bought to have fun with and make patterns for future fursuits. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/new-YELLOW-FOX-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b1bcd1c3


----------



## SolarFox (Jun 5, 2010)

That looks really good! Thanks for you help!


----------



## Alstor (Jun 5, 2010)

SolarFox said:


> That looks really good! Thanks for you help!


Actually, that's just the head.

Sorry.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 5, 2010)

She should sell the whole suit for that price, just send her an e-mail shes pretty cool.


----------



## SolarFox (Jun 5, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> She should sell the whole suit for that price, just send her an e-mail shes pretty cool.



Who? the person who sells the ebay listing?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 6, 2010)

Where do you live? If it's in the US, I can make you a partial fursuit for exactly $200 (shipping included).

Check out the link in my signature if you're interested.


----------



## SolarFox (Jun 6, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Where do you live? If it's in the US, I can make you a partial fursuit for exactly $200 (shipping included).
> 
> Check out the link in my signature if you're interested.



I would definitely like to talk to you about a commission! Please email me at myaskingaccount2@yahoo.com


----------

